# Advice On Authentic Magneto From Ft



## BhavZ (25/6/14)

Hey guys

Has anyone purchased the Authentic SmokTech Magneto from FT (link)?

If you have can you please provide some info on the performance etc.

I read somewhere on the interwebs that the version being sold by FT is V3 and some are saying that because of the string between the negative post and switch (switch still being magnetic) that one cannot sub ohm on the V3, any truth to that?

Comments would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
B


----------



## johan (25/6/14)

In Chinese terms "Authentic" means: "Authentic Pirate Copy"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

